# Topics > Books >  Book "Reimagining Businesses with AI", Sudhi Sinha, Khaled Al Huraimel, 2020

## Airicist

Book "Reimagining Businesses with AI", Sudhi Sinha, Khaled Al Huraimel, 2020 on Amazon

Authors:

Sudhi Sinha

Khaled Al Huraimel

----------

